# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  Как открыть в себе Гения.

## tatianashiryaeva

Знаете ли Вы, что каждый *человек* на земле *уникален* и *является гением*? Что каждый человек *рожден победителем* и все необходимое для счастья, здоровья и богатства дано ему изначально, по праву рождения? Знаете ли Вы, что *Ваш внутренний потенциал безграничен*, а личная сила, которой Вы обладаете, способна изменить всю Вашу жизнь и сделать ее такой прекрасной, какой Вы сами для себя захотите? Все, что Вам нужно для *счастья, здоровья и богатства* уже есть внутри Вас! *Коуч -это ключ, который открывает эти сокровища для Вас!*
Давайте знакомиться. Я коуч Успеха и Раскрытия внутреннего потенциала. А Вы, судя по всему, зашли сюда узнать *КАК выпустить на свободу своего внутреннего Гения*, а может ищете инструменты для лучшего понимания своих заказчиков? Какие волшебные вопросы задать, что бы обоюдно прийти к точному и единому пониманию стиля и тактики ведения торжества? Может Вы хотите выйти на новый уровень в своем деле и не знаете КАК? За чем бы Вы не пришли в эту тему - Вы попали по адресу т.к. *Коуч - это*....
Ваш партнер в достижении личных и профессиональных целей;
Ваш тренер навыков общения и жизни;
Ваш "отражатель негатива" в процессе принятия решения;
Ваша мотивация, когда нужно быть сильным;
Ваш наставник в личностном развитии;
Ваш соратник в создании выдающегося проекта;
Ваш маяк во время шторма;
и главное.... профессиональный коуч - *Ваш партнер, который поможет Вам получить то,что имеет для Вас наибольшее значение.*
В этой теме формируйте запросы, которые хотите решить. Всем отвечу и поделюсь интструментами коуча, которые Вы так же сможете легко применить в общении с другими людьми. Для глубокой и основательной проработки Вашего запроса обращайтесь в skype. Буду рада помочь!

 *P.S.* Понимая, что отношение к этой теме может быть разным, расскажу Вам одну притчу.
Пришел как-то к Сократу его знакомый и говорит: я тебе сейчас такое расскажу о твоем друге....
Сократ остановил его: прежде, чем ты расскажешь это - твоя информация должна пройти три фильтра:
1. *Является ли она правдой?* Не знаю, мне самому это рассказали мои друзья. - ответил знакомый.
2.* Является ли твоя информация доброй и хорошей?* Да нет, скорее наоборот - продолжал гость
3. *Является ли, то что ты хочешь мне сказать полезным?*  Ну...не знаю - произнес гость. На что Сократ не отрываясь от своего  дела, ответил: значит ты хочешь поведать мне о том, что является ложью,  что-то плохое и не полезное.... Тогда зачем мне это знать?
*Друзья, эта тема о позитиве и про позитив, если то,  что Вы хотите здесь написать не является запросом на коуч сессию,  просьба прежде чем написать - сверяйте Вашу информацию по выше указанным  фильтрам. 
**С любовью и верой в Ваш безграничный потенциал, Татьяна.*

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

Итак, я начну. *"Урок 1"* Самый первый волшебный вопрос коуча - *Чего ты хочешь?* Чаще всего применяется в таких вариантах:
1. Для глубинного понимания себя или человека, которому Вы задаете этот вопрос. Техника - задаете вопрос мягким спокойным доброжелательным тоном 10-15 минут. Как правильно сначала ответы имеют материальную сторону (хочу дом, машину, шубу), а потом плавно переходят к потребностям души ( любви, здоровья, счастья) *Важно!* Если хотите узнать глубже себя самого, вопросы должен задавать кто-то со стороны т.к. мозг, защищая нас, не позволит подсознанию дать искренние ответы. Когда вопрос произносится со стороны, мозгу некуда деваться - он вынужден выдать ответ. Можно так же предложить молодым такое упражнение и тогда они выдадут Вам идеальное видение своей свадьбы (при чем начнут с кафе, машин и шикарного платья, а закончат сердцем - своими глубокими розовыми мечтами о том, каким они представляли этот день). Из их рассказа вычлените главное - изюминки, отсюда и отталкивайтесь в создании неповтоимой свадьбы или другого торжества.
2. Для прерывания потока жалоб. Очень часто случается, что кто-то из родных, близких, друзей, коллег или соседей начинает усиленно жаловаться Вам на что-то, а Вы не знаете как бы вежливо закрыть жалобщику рот или сменить тему. Вопрос - Чего ты хочешь? - моментально переведет человека из разряда жалобщика, в разряд - человека, который думает КАК решить свою проблему. Правда, стоит отметить, некоторые жалобщики и с десятого раза не услышат Ваш вопрос. На 20й раз, они проснутся - а, что? Чего я хочу? Так что смело перебивайте затянувшеюся жалобную песнь ровно столько раз, пока Ваш вопрос дойдет до жалобщика. Срабатывает этот прием во всех сферах жизни, со всеми людьми. Даже начальству его можно задать только вежливо и спокойно. 
Удачи! Пробуйте, используйте, изучайте, чувствуйте и главное прислушивайтесь к себе! Приятных открытий и вдохновения!

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

Если Вы, уже опробовали такой инструмент как "Чего ты хочешь?", скорее всего Вам встречался ответ - *Не знаю*. Разберем ситуацию. Допустим к Вам пришли заказчики и на вопрос "чего вы хотите?" отвечают "не знаю", или что-то сумбурно, в общих чертах описали, а дальше не знаю. Ну, нормальная реакция с Вашей стороны - уточняете, предлагаете и одно, и другое, и третье, опять уточняете. Уходит на такую игру "А давайте я попробую Вам предложить (читай угадать, что заказчик хочет) порою не мало времени. Гарантии что Вы попадете "точно в яблочко" нет, по опыту знаю, что самый тяжелый клиент - клиент, который не знает что он хочет. Как итог, заказчик может уйти со словами "Я подумаю" и так никогда и не вернуться. *Что делать и как избежать подобных ситуаций?* Как сделать так, чтоб заказчик сам с вдохновением и энтузиазмом рассказал ЧТО он хочет, даже если он не знает? У коуча на все есть свои волшебные секретные вопросы. Вы заинтригованы? 
Давайте сначала разберем еще одну ситуацию - личную, Вашу. Допустим, Вы хотите создать какой-либо новый проект, сценарий, конкурс, игру да что угодно. И размышляя над этим чем-то новым, Вы ловите себя на мысли - не знаю. В таких ситуациях скорее всего, Вы обращаетесь на форум за идеей, а потом долго и мучительно рождаете свое собственное авторское произведение. Знакомо? *Хотите узнать КАК сдвинуться с мертвой точки "не знаю"?* Как облегчить труд рождения собственной идеи? Открою Вам большой секрет! Выход в таких ситуациях, как и все гениальное прост.
Как только Вы слышите "Не знаю" - сию секунду спросите *"А какая картинка была в голове, когда ты говорил "Не знаю"?* За счет чего это работает: когда наш мозг слышит вопрос со стороны, он всегда, всегда, всегда и вообще всегда, всегда выдает ответ. Только у мозга могут быть "веские основания", что бы этот ответ скрывать. Ну, например. Вы спрашиваете у заказчика "Чего Вы хотите?" мозг выдает чего, но тут же срабатывает мысль - да нет это скорее всего будет дорого, или нет это я финансово не потяну, или нет в зале не хватит места, у меня гости не такие активные, так никто не делал и куча всяких личных "забубонов" в голове. Вам заказчик озвучит - не знаю. Он и понятие не имеет что Вас могут быть варианты, компромиссы, достойные замены, более дешевые упрощенные подходы т.к. заказчик судит по себе и это нормально. Секрет в том, что мозг всеравно сначала покажет "картинку" или выдаст ответ "первая мысль" Так что Ваша реакция на "не знаю" может выглядеть и так *"А какая первая мысль у Вас была, когда Вы говорили "не знаю"*. Тут человек может открыться и ответить "Ну я хотел бы так-то, но боюсь того-то" Все, Ваша задача упростилась до минимума. Вы точно знаете ЧЕГО и КАК хочет заказчик, ЧТО КОНКРЕТНО его смущает. И ломаете голову над вариантами. Это намного легче, чем пойди туда не знаю куда, принеси то не знаю что.
Если человек не открылся вдруг. Такое может быть. Или Вы вопрос задали не сию секунду, или задали не спокойным тоном (вопрос озвучивается быстро, сразу же, но очень спокойно, чтоб не сбить "волну" у клиента), а может картинка в голове заказчика пронеслась настолько стремительно, что он просто не успел ее осознать. Тогда есть в чемоданчике коуча еще один волшебный вопрос - *А если бы Вы знали, что бы Вы сказали?* Вопрос, обезоруживающий мозг на 100%. Вы удивитесь, как легко человек выдаст Вам все о чем мечталось и как он представлял себе это праздник. Мозгу не за что цепляться и прятаться. Если б я знал, то сказал бы..... Вы уже все знаете. 
Хочу напомнить, если Вы обдумываете собственный проект, то все вопросы Вам должен задать кто-то со стороны. Если вопросы Вы задаете себе сами, это не сработает. Даже профессионал коуч не может сам себе провести коуч сессию т.к. мозг оберегая наше сознание не дает откровенных ответов. Вопрос обязательно должен звучать со стороны. Если у Вас уже есть запрос на какую-либо тему, то вопросы могу задать и я. Экспериментируйте, открывайтесь новому, исследуйте и Вы обязательно обнаружите в себе Гения!

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

*Урок №2* *То, без чего невозможно создать доверительный разговор.* Думаю, что никого не удивлю, если скажу, что степень доверия заказчика к Вам оказывает огромное влияние на то, каким будет праздник. Но то о чем я сейчас расскажу применимо не только в Вашей работе, это умение пригодится Вам всякий раз, когда нужно быстро создать доверие и расположить к себе собеседника для откровенного разговора. О чем я говорю? В коучинге есть такое понятие как - *Создание рапорта, что означает подстройка по тону,высоте и громкости голоса, к скорости речи + теплота, детали + использование смягчителей и повторов.* Если в беседе Вы не создали хороший рапорт с собеседником, то все последующие вопросы и инструменты, которыми я поделюсь рискуете с треском провалить. Почему? Все гениальное просто - у человека всегда, при общении с другим человеком мозг анализирует "свой" или "чужой" именно по вышеперечисленным критериям. И если Вас определяют как Чужака, Вам собеседник не откроется. Иногда, люди так и говорят - не знаю, я ему(ей) не верю, вроде все правильно рассказывает, а не верю. Дело часто может быть именно в не созданном рапорте. Из личного опыта: я оплату за услуги тамады всегда беру двойную и всегда платят с удовольствием. Почему? Потому что я изначально знакомлюсь с заказчиками и принимаю их как самых дорогих гостей. Так будто я всю жизнь жила и только и ждала их появления,и я для них исключительно освоила свадебное дело. При чем общаясь с каждым гостем в отдельности создаю рапорт, пусть и кратковременный с каждым.  Результат - свадьбы всегда проходят на "Ура", гости и заказчики довольны и неоднократно обращаются вновь и вновь. Хотите так же? Это легко, если делаете от сердца. Сейчас я подробно остановлюсь на каждом элементе рапорта. (ударение на "О") Итак, *подстройка голоса.* - тон, высота, громкость, скорость. Здесь думаю комментарии излишни. Чем больше разница, тем более не в своей тарелке чувствует себя клиент. Пример: заказчик воодушевлен и взволнован, говорит быстро, а ведущая спокойно-механично отвечает на одинаковые вопросы каждой свадьбы. Или заказчик переживает, гипер ответственно ко всему относится, а тамада с веселой уверенность-беспечностью говорит, да не переживайте все будет хорошо. *Теплота, детали* - ваша внутренняя энергия, насколько вы чувствуете своего собеседника + поза. Допустим собеседник гладит с определенной скорость свою собаку, а Вы гладьте ручку кресла., или он нервно теребит край пиджака, а Вы крутите ручку, или он игриво махает ногой сидя в кресле, а вы играете в той же манере с локоном волос. Теплота - степень Вашей искренности и открытости. Лично я чувствую теплоту как свет идущий из сердца, радуюсь на свадьбе искренне за молодых, а это чувствуется. Просто по другому получится фальшивая игра. *Смягчители и повторы.* - о них более основательно и детально в следующем посте.

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

Продолжаю.* Построение рапорта с помощью повторов.* Повтор - это мощное средство рапорта. Повтор дает обратную связь и/или краткое резюме информации партнеру по общению, - человеку или группе, - о том, что, по Вашему мнению, Вам было сообщено. Этот навык тем более эффективнее, чем больше Вы подстраиваетесь при повторе к жестам, к тону, к темпу речи, к громкости, высоте и к ценностным словам и определению критериев партнера по общению. Вы становитесь механизмом "обратной связи", позволяя заказчику еще лучше понять самого себя и того чего он хочет.
Повтор используется для того, чтобы:
*1. Создать рапорт*
Повторяйте за собеседником, до тех пор пока не получите в ответ соответствующее согласие. При этом смотрите и слушайте, нет ли малых признаков несоответствия - они могут содержать в себе важную информацию.
*2. Что бы вернуть себя самого в состояние включенности.*
Повторяйте, резюмируя сказанное, в случаях когда чувствуете, что смущаетесь или путаетесь. Путаница = сигнал, что нужно повторить.
*3. Что бы вспомнить информацию.*
Повтор - это способ сохранять ясность в голове по поводу того, что Вы и остальные участники получают из разговора.
*Примеры фраз для повтора*
Позвольте мне прояснить....
Я хочу проверить, правильно ли я поняла что....
Другими словами.... Это так?
Теперь я думаю мы договорились, что.... Я права?
Все ли моменты я уловила?
То есть, по сути Вы говорите мне, что.... Правильно?
Я хочу полностью удостовериться, что мы согласились друг с другом о том, что.....
Я просто хотела бы повторить....
Вот что мы уже сделали/обсудили/решили....
Итак, что нам остается сделать?..
Я понимаю, что Вы хотите...., а имеете....
Давайте пересмотрим важную информацию, которую мы уже собрали....

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

*Смягчители.* В рапорте часто используют смягчители или словесный пух. Не скажу насколько Вы сможете применить этот прием в работе, но дома в разговоре с мужем или детьми, а может и с начальством.... Вобщем всякий раз, когда Вы собираетесь задать собеседнику щекотливый вопрос или хотите мягко откритиковать человека, Вам понадобится словесный пух:
Я очень хотела бы узнать, не могли бы Вы мне сказать, как это связанно с.......?
Мне очень любопытно, как это может приблизить нас к цели?
Поправьте если я ошибаюсь, и....
Интересно не скажите ли Вы мне....
Пока Вы говорили мне это, я поймала себя на мысли....
Заметили ли Вы, что.....
Осознаете ли Вы, что...
Интересно что....
Обязательно скажите мне, что....
Самый действующий волшебный вопрос - *Можно задать Вам вопрос?*
Выглядит в беседе так. Вы ведете разговор, задаете множество вопросов и понимаете, что сейчас Вам придется спросить, ну что-то очень личное и деликатное. Прежде говорите - Можно задать тебе вопрос? Собеседник отвечает -Да, задай. И только потом спрашивайте. Сильно бурной реакции 100% сможете избежать, ведь собеседник сам разрешил задать вопрос. Со стороны, выглядит смешно - задали уже кучу вопросов и спрашиваете "можно задать вопрос?", но работает всегда.
Удачи Вам и успешных переговоров! С любовью и верой в Ваш потенциал!

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

*Урок №3* Предлагаю Вашему вниманию инструмент, с которого часто начинается долгосрочное сотрудничество клиента с коучем  - *"Колесо Жизненного Баланса"* Применяется этот инструмент для исследования и установления: баланс, качества, свойства,характеристики. Можно использовать любые названия сегментов, можно не восемь, а столько сколько нужно. Я представлю стандартное колесо применяемое чаще всего и расскажу как его использовать.
Итак, 8 сегментов: Карьера, бизнес, профессиональный рост;
                           Финансы, инвестиции
                           Отдых, хобби, путешествия
                           Физическое окружение, материальные ценности (то где вы живете, что одеваете, на чем ездите, какая техника и мебель в вашем 
                           доме и т.д)
                           Личный рост, духовное развитие
                           Друзья, отношения с другими людьми
                           Семья
                           Здоровье
Рисуете круг и делите его на 8 *равных* частей, мозг так устроен, что если части будут не равными, то он автоматически принимает где больше там важнее и значимее, где меньше часть там не очень важно. Так что если выйдет к примеру, часть финансов меньше, то не удивляйтесь - именно эта область в жизни будет постоянно кем-то ущемляться. Рисуем ровно, делим на 8, и подписываем каждый сегмент. (я выложу готовое колесо)
Дальше спрашиваем у человека: *Если говорить о такой области в твоей жизни как ......, то по шкале от 1 до 10, где 1- полная неудовлетворенность, а 10- идеальное положение вещей, насколько ты удовлетворен этой областью?* Человек в ответ назовет цифру. *Важно!* предупредить его вначале, чтоб не особо старался анализировать и включать мозг, а просто называл ту цифру, что первой сама приходит на ум. Так ответы будут идти от сердца, что является более верным. Иногда человек, которому Вы задаете вопрос, может сказать: не знаю, или, там например, 6 или 7. Тогда следующий вопрос, который Вы озвучиваете: *А если бы можно было выбрать только 6 или 7, но не обе цифры сразу, что бы это была за цифра?*  И Вы получите точный ответ. Находите соответствующую отметку в нужном сегменте и зарисовываете часть от 1 до цифры, которую озвучил клиент. И так по каждому сегменту из 8. Когда все 8 сегментов будут заполнены, показываете человеку его *Колесо Жизненного Баланса и задаете ряд вопросов:*
1. Насколько удобно ездить на таком Колесе, например в авто?
2. А что будет с твоей жизнью через 20 лет, при таком колесе?
3. Какая область жизни, если бы ты улучшил ее хотя бы на одно значение, могла бы существенно улучшить все твои жизненные показатели?
4. Как ты думаешь над какими областями еще стоило бы поработать?
5. Что могло бы быть следующим шагом, что бы улучшить это область? Какое это тогда будет значение? (по шкале от 1 до 10)
Вот такие несложные вопросы способны показать слабое звено, открыть истинную причину неудовлетворенности и глубже разобраться в себе. И снова напомню - если Вы хотите проработать этот инструмент относительно себя, все вопросы должны быть озвучены для Вас кем-то со стороны. 
Открывайте и узнавайте себя и своих родных с любовью и через удовольствие!!!
Нужна помощь. Не получается вложить файл Колеса, он у меня в виде слайда. Подскажите как его прикрепить и выложить здесь, плиз.

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

*Урок №4 Устройство мозга* Если Вы решили, что попали на урок биологии, не спешите переходить к следующему посту. Вы уже обратили внимание, что почти во всех постах я рассказываю КАК реагирует наш мозг на вопросы, но почему так происходит до сих пор оставалось загадкой. Вот об этом сейчас и пойдет разговор. Те, кто поймут и разберутся в данной теме, в последующем легко будут применять даже сложные техники, разбираться какие вопросы можно задавать, а какие нет и даже придумывать свои действующие, волшебные вопросы. Что же за секрет в устройстве мозга.
В нашей голове (да простят меня профессионалы биологи, стараюсь выкладывать инфу предельно простыми и доступными словами) есть три вида мозга.
1.* Рептильный мозг*, ему 100 мил. лет, он бессознательный, его реакции-определения:бежать, сражаться, замереть и питание. Это чувственный мозг - кинестетика. Есть только настоящее "Здесь и сейчас" 
2.* Эмоциональный мозг*, ему 50 мил. лет, это эмоции. У этого мозга только две крайности: либо правда либо ложь, либо да либо нет. Это аудиальный канал. *Есть только опыт прошлого, нет будущего.* 
  Именно этот мозг дает ответ на закрытые вопросы и закрытым вопросом мы ставим человека в неудобное положение, разрушая тем самым рапорт.
Определение: закрытый вопрос - это вопрос на который можно ответить "да" или "нет".
Оба мозга и рептильный и эмоциональный отвечают за безопасность и за зону комфорта.
3. *Кора головного мозга или визуальный мозг*. Ему 1,5 мил. лет. Это наше видение, воображение, мечты, создание новых вещей, пространственное мышление. *У этого мозга есть будущее.* Когда мы задаем открытый, визуальный, направленный в будущее вопрос включается визуальный мозг.
К чему я это все. Коучинг всегда направлен на настоящее и еще больше на будущее. *Все что нужно для успешной коуч сессии, с помощью продвигающих вопросов достать, образно говоря, своего клиента из того пузыря (ситуации, положения, окружающей реальности) где он сейчас находится и переместить его в будущее, что бы оттуда из будущего, клиент посмотрел на свой пузырь со стороны. А поскольку за будущее отвечает визуальный мозг, то все вопросы которые Вы задаете должны быть открытыми и направленными в будущее.* 
Сразу же даю *Шкалу Открытости Вопросов*, которые Вы можете задавать в своих коуч сессиях (от самых слабо мотивирующих к сильно продвигающим)
1. Что еще?
2. Какие способы, какие варианты могли бы быть?
3. Что можно было бы....?
4. Наилучший, наибольший?
5. Один/первый шаг?
6. Попробовать/попытаться/постараться ( *Важно! Очень важно! Если Вы просто спросите: когда ты сделаешь то-то? Вы моментально разрушите рапорт - это вопрос-требование дать Вам обещание. А если Вы спросите: Когда ты мог бы попробовать сделать это? То человек даст Вам примерные сроки и его мозг не будет бить тревогу - ну это же мог бы и попробовать (будущее и не 100% обещание)
*Сложные систематические вопросы как
7. Оптимизация
8. Максимилизация
9. Структуризация
10. Систематизация
Как видете не так и сложно. Просто помните какой мозг отвечает за воображение и мечты, и задавайте вопросы. И чем лучше создан рапорт, чем более открыт клиент, тем более глубокие и откровенные могут быть Ваши вопросы. 
Желаю Вам правильных вопросов и искренних ответов!!! И жду в скайпе тех, кто хотел бы сам узнать себя глубже т.к. все вопросы для Вашего мозга должны быть озвучены кем-то со стороны. Если у Вас есть область в которой Вы хотели бы разобраться, пишите свой запрос прямо в этой теме. Всем с удовольствием отвечу и при желании согласуем время коуч сессии в скайпе или по телефону. Удачи!

----------


## Ильич

ИМХО
Гением нужно родится
И  если боженька тебе дал задатки то они сами проростут...
А ежели нет, то тужся не тужся только пук получится..... :Grin:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Татьяна с новосельем тебя! Очень рада ,что ты прислушалась к совету мудрейшей(Тани Курочки, я уж молчу про себя)и открыла эту замечательную познавательную тему о *коуче*Сама видишь, люди заходят, интересуются, оставляют кулачки...здорово!



> Подскажите как его прикрепить и выложить здесь,


С этим вопросом, чтоб быстрее получить совет иди в "часто задаваемые вопросы" или опять же к Курочке(она всё знает)
А я пошла "твои уроки учить"...их аж 3!!! :flower:

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

> ИМХО
> Гением нужно родится
> И  если боженька тебе дал задатки то они сами проростут...
> А ежели нет, то тужся не тужся только пук получится.....


Благодарю Ильич, Вы наглядно показываете, что не все люди знают о том, что они Гении. И пока будут такие "незнайки" будут востребованы коучи.

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

> Татьяна с новосельем тебя! Очень рада ,что ты прислушалась к совету мудрейшей(Тани Курочки, я уж молчу про себя)и открыла эту замечательную познавательную тему о коучеСама видишь, люди заходят, интересуются, оставляют кулачки...здорово!


Благодарю за советы и тебя и Курочку. Я сама искренне радуюсь, когда осознаю что делаю что-то, что может помочь другим людям)))) А к Танюше обращусь обязательно, у меня хорошее готовое Колесо, думаю многим пригодится.




> А я пошла "твои уроки учить"...их аж 3!!!


Успехов! Что не ясно спрашивай т.к. самый глупый вопрос - вопрос не заданный. Когда мы задаем вопрос мы max. рискуем оказаться глупыми на 2 минуты, если мы не задаем вопрос - рискуем остаться глупыми на всю жизнь. Так что спрашивайте я отвечу с удовольствием.

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

Колесо Жизненного Баланса 
http://files.mail.ru/FL8FW9
Ссылка действует до 21 июня 2011 года, но каждое скачивание продлевает срок на 30 дней.
Всем Удачи и удивительных открытий!

----------


## Анатольевна

*tatianashiryaeva*, 
Танюша, очень интересная тема. Век живи-век учись...
Насчёт объединения постов - я думаю, поскольку твои посты всё-таки относятся к разряду *информативных* (а это одно из главных условий), модераторы их объединять не будут. Хотелось бы надеяться.

Я ещё не знаю, Таня, ЧТО хочу у тебя спросить, но спрошу обязательно!!!)))




> У меня сломана нога и до 20 июня я на диване в гипсе.


Выздоравливай!

----------


## Alenajazz

> Коуч - это....


Здравствуйте, Татьяна! Желаю Вам скорейшего выздоровления!!!! А  у меня такой вопрос: почему сие направление называется коуч? Это аббревиатура? Или просто иностранное слово? Вроде бы, в спорте есть такое: коуч... Что означает - тренер. Так зачем так всё усложнять?

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

> Жалеть о прошлом = плевать в свое будущее.
> 
>  У меня это теперь девиз!


Хороший, позитивный девиз!



> только извлекаю выводы (учусь на своих и не своих ошибках).


Лично я думаю, человек вообще НЕ делает ошибок. Есть просто ОПЫТ, его личный - ситуация и следствие и все. И вероятнее всего что какая-то часть человека однозначно хотела испытать именно такой опыт.



> Вчера я лишился работы на все новогодние вечера и


...выше нос! Значит у Бога свои планы на твой счет!



> перевернул страницу, смотрю вперёд


Все верно - наше прошлое определяет наше настоящее, а будущее начинается уже сию секунду. То, что ты думал вчера определило каким будет твое сегодня. А то, что думаешь и делаешь сейчас - решает каким будет твое завтра.



> для себя решил, что так значит будет лучше!


Молодец! Просто принимай с доверием ко Вселенной все что происходит, смотри на обратную связь и двигайся в желаемом направлении!

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

К слову, вспомнила как однажды прочитала, что человек каждую секунду своей жизни поступает самым наилучшим способом, какой возможен на данный период времени. И если потом, мы вдруг понимаем, что можно было лучше как-то сделать - то это значит нам открылось в этот момент что-то новое. Такое чего мы не знали или не помнили раньше. Отсюда железная логика - человек никогда не делает ошибок. Он всегда всегда действует сквозь призьму своего опыта, самым лучшим доступным способом. Все остальное уроки и их нужно принимать с благодарностью и любовью.)))

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

Поздравте меня. Я сегодня на отлично сдала экзамены в МРЭО и получила водительские права!

----------


## Svetlanachuk

:Laie 43:  Танечка! Поздравляю от души!  :040:  Удачи на дорогах!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Я сегодня на отлично сдала экзамены в МРЭО и получила водительские права!


ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ! :flower:  :KidRock 02:

----------


## Princess_N

Танечка, здравствуйте! С удовольтвием читаю Вашу темку, просто не пишу, чтобы не повторять то, что уже сказано другими. СПАСИБО ВАМ :Ok:  :Oj:  ! Но вот здесь не удержалась 



> Поздравте меня. Я сегодня на отлично сдала экзамены в МРЭО и получила водительские права!


От всей души ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ!!! :Vishenka 33: Пусть дорога будет гладкой, гаишники - честными, водители и пешеходы - адекватными! :Vishenka 32:

----------


## вера денисенко

> Значит у Бога свои планы на твой счет!


 я в последние лет 5 так стала думать....и принимать как должно чтобы не произошло....потому что когда что-то происходит в разрез с моими планами и мне сначала досадно,обидно...но потом проходит время и ты видишь что то что произошло-произошло правильно....и теперь мне даже становиться интересно,а что же Бог приготовил дальше для меня...особенно когда появляются "неудачи" (это я так думаю),а Бог думает по другому....но есть одно большое но!!! мы должны сами менять себя,и если череда не приятнстей не прекращается,значит дело в нас....и тогда я начинаю анализировать свои действия...

----------


## вера денисенко

> Поздравте меня. Я сегодня на отлично сдала экзамены в МРЭО и получила водительские права!


поздравляю))))

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

А я скажу, что на свой товар есть свой покупатель и в опыте ведущего должны быть как провалы, так и достижения, иначе не с чем будет сравнивать! А опыт приходит с количеством проведенных мероприятий. А еще я прдерживаюсь такой мысли: не важно как и как поздно ты пришел в тамадейский бизнес, главное настрой и веры в хорошее и все получится! Согласны со мной? 

И напоследок напишу одну очень мудрую пословицу, которую мне рассказала моя мама очень давно (жаль, что у меня с моей мамой практически нет отношений,ну да ладно я не об этом ): ЗАКОН ПЕРЕХОДА КОЛЛИЧЕСТВА В КАЧЕСТВО!

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

Поздравляю, ТАНЮША!

----------


## Саблегубик

> в опыте ведущего должны быть как провалы, так и достижения,


Я часто вспоминаю слова нашей тамады (31 дек. она разбилась-извините) Она говорила "Вот классно, классно и еще классно- знай за поворотом будет не очень. Ниче потом опять будет классно". 




> главное настрой и веры в хорошее и все получится!


Верно!  :Ok:  Не важно, что какая-то "тетя Маша" в вас не верит, это ее право! Важно, чтобы вы в себя поверили. Я помню глаза мужа после свадьбы "Ну, чем бы дитя не тешилось..." А теперь смотрю- гордится!.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Я помню глаза мужа после свадьбы "Ну, чем бы дитя не тешилось..." А теперь смотрю- гордится!.


Это здорово!
Я свою супругу обучал пению, и из продавца сделал её музыкантом. И когда она стала хорошим музыкантом, когда стала востребована как певица, я стал гордиться!
Правда тем самым вырыл яму в наших отношениях, стала финансово независима и влюбилась в одного из поклонников :Taunt: 
Что и привело к разрыву всяческих наших отношений :Grin: 
Теперь вкушаю прелести холостяцкой жизни (и почему я раньше такого кайфа не испытывал :Taunt: ).
Но честно - приятно испытывать гордость за свою половинку :Yes4:

----------


## оличка тамадолечка

Привет, Руслан. Не растраивайся по поводу вашего с женой разрыва, хотя судя по сообщению, ты еще и рад- значит так суждено было быть. Вот как раз и проверились чувства на прочность. Но знай- дальше будет лучше.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Но знай- дальше будет лучше.


Конечно, и ни как иначе!

----------


## Ильич

> И напоследок напишу одну очень мудрую пословицу, которую мне рассказала моя мама очень давно (жаль, что у меня с моей мамой практически нет отношений,ну да ладно я не об этом ): ЗАКОН ПЕРЕХОДА КОЛЛИЧЕСТВА В КАЧЕСТВО!


Я извиняюсь, это мама процитировала Энгельса

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> Теперь вкушаю прелести холостяцкой жизни (и почему я раньше такого кайфа не испытывал


 и какие у "ЭНТОЙ ЗАРАЗЫ" могут быть прелести!!!!?????



> Но честно - приятно испытывать гордость за свою половинку


А вот тут ты молодец!!!!

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> и какие у "ЭНТОЙ ЗАРАЗЫ" могут быть прелести!!!!?????


Есть "прелести", возможно и "заразны" :Taunt: 
По, моему мы флудим в этой теме............
Просто я привык искать ПРЕЛЕСТИ в любой ситуации, куда бы меня судьба не занесла бы: Был семьянином - КЛАСС, стал холостяком - КЛАСС, однозначно буду снова семьянином - ОДНОЗНАЧНЫЙ КЛАСС!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> По, моему мы флудим в этой теме


Тсссс.....  а то хозяин заругает!!!!  :Punish2:

----------


## Светлана Шафаренко

Татьяна , большое спасибо за такие замечательные уроки. Дорог к счастью , самосовершенствованию много. Для меня толчком для осознания своей жизни была книга:   
Александр Свияш "Как быть, когда все не так, как хочется". Еще очень много полезного найти для себя на сайте Натальи Грейс "Крылья любого размера".

----------


## AnnaZabava

Люблю всякие коучерские штучки!... Грейс вообще обожаю. Со всем согласна! Все поддерживаю!... НО наступает момент, когда надо все это применить - я в ступоре!  :Blink:  Может, оно конечно постепенно влияет на наше сознание и на жизнь в целом... Вот год назад перечитала и пересмотрела все что нашла с Натальей Грейс, Киосаки и мн.др. "Волшебный пендель" Александра Матиевича реально оказался "волшебным". Хотя речь и шла о сетевом маркетинге, но "мозги промыло" хорошо. Вывод: теперь у меня собственное агентство.  :Blush2:

----------


## Hohotunchik

Спасибо! Интересные уроки1 Сколько ж нас теперь "гениев" будет!

----------


## conehko

> Колесо Жизненного Баланса 
> http://files.mail.ru/FL8FW9
> Ссылка действует до 21 июня 2011 года, но каждое скачивание продлевает срок на 30 дней.
> Всем Удачи и удивительных открытий!


Как жаль что эта ссылка уже не действует

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Как жаль что эта ссылка уже не действует


Недействующих ссылок много - проходит время их актуальности, точнее - востребованности.....

----------


## mimika172

> Как жаль что эта ссылка уже не действует


  Может кто обновит ссылочку, плиз....

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Может кто обновит ссылочку, плиз....


Пишите просьбу в личку самому автору ссылки)))))))))))

----------


## Klubnica

Спасибо огромное за такой поучительную и интересную тему! Прочитала от и до! В нашей профессии нельзя стоять на месте! Нужно каждый день идти вперед, находя и открывая в себе новый потенциал,т.е совершенствоваться! Поэтому еще раз спасибо!

----------


## Маслина

Пошла искать ,что за "Волшебный пендель", тоже хочу...

----------


## Ингуша

Как жаль,что тема затихла....Очень нужная и очень интересная!!!

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

Тема затихла по вполне понятным причинам))) На прошедшем этапе жизни я познавала законы Вселенной, которые можно понять умом, которые логичны, которые подходят и женщинам и мужчинам и писала о том, что узнала и опробовала на себе. Дальше моей целью стало не просто понять законы успеха и уверенности в себе, а стать целостной и гармоничной личностью. И начался новый этап моей жизни. Я оставила всякие тренинги и в течении года ездила на Семейные расстановки по Хеленгеру. Ооооочень трансформирующая техника, но психологически реально тяжелая. О ней невозможно рассказать т.к. расстановка идет не из ума, а движением души. Из нее выносишь не знания, которые можно написать и передать другим, а абсолютно новое состояние ДУШИ. А в данный момент я познаю законы взаимоотношений между мужчиной и женщиной. Что-то у меня получается, что-то пока не очень. Но как я могу писать то, что не испробовала на себе до конца.))) Да и тема эта настолько скользкая, настолько противоречивая, что боюсь развести полемику и не нужные споры в данной теме. Так что пока ни о чем не пишу)))

----------


## Ингуша

Добрый день,Татьяна!Рада Вас видеть!Спасибо за ответ! Но все равное считаю,что тот ,кому эта тема не интересна,у кого вызывает спорные эмоции,пусть ее просто не читает.Лично для меня она очень важна,и я бы была очень благодарна Вам за ее продолжение.Попытаюсь объяснить. Я стою только на пороге...и не знаю  с чего начать.Но ...знаю,что начинать пора.Вы,Татьяна,уже знаете ,какое направление выбирать не нужно,оно заведет в тупик,а в каком нужно двигаться....У Вас возникло желание поделиться своими знаниями, не отвергайте его.Пусть не испробовали на себе до конца.Давайте пробовать вместе.С чего начать?

----------


## tatianashiryaeva

Ингуша)))) Я такая же как и Вы - ищу себя, гармонию, смысл жизни и еще много чего. Что бы понять с чего начать - нужно определиться с тем, куда Вы хотите прийти))) Без этого основного понимания, куда бы Вы не пришли - всеравно это будет "не туда"))) Что касается тех, кто не согласен пусть не читает...))) Ингуша, я тоже так думала, когда начинала писать данную тему, но...это было ошибочное мнение))) Тут были такое горячие споры, понижение моей репутации, и даже чистку темы делали по моей огромной просьбе))) Я больше не имею желания поднимать заведомо "острые темы". Касательно того, что я сейчас изучаю, а это вопросы гармоничных взаимоотношений мужчины и женщины - поверьте, эта тема взбудоражит многих))) Я буду писать, мне будут противоречить, я попытаюсь аргументированно объяснить, мне скажут что я спорю. Не хочу тратить на это свою жизненную энергию))) Что б Вам было понятней, напишу лишь несколько аксиом (без аргументов) и Вы поймете почему нет смысла продолжать эту тему.)))
1. Женщина работает только для удовольствия, и не в коем разе не для зарабатывания денег.
2. Все, что она при этом зарабатывает - это ее, а что зарабатывает муж - для содержания семьи.
3. Женщина украшает собою мир и ее задача радовать своего мужчину своей красотой (она обязана это делать!)
4. Деньгами в семье руководит мужчина.
5. Главная обязанность женщины - следить за своим внутренним состоянием - всегда наполненность любовью. (этим она дает силы своему мужчине)
6. Пока женщина главенствует в семье - у нее между ног растут яйца. Она становится мужеподобной, а ее мужчина обабливается.
7. Мужчина выпивает - если женщина не дает ему необходимой энергии, а подавляет его.
Вот самые щекотливые моменты взаимоотношений мужчины и женщины: деньги, кто в семье глава, почему муж выпивает. А есть еще сопутствующие: почему муж мало зарабатывает, почему скупиться на меня, почему не хочет работать, почему дети не слушаются, почему мне не встречаются нормальные мужики, семейные обязанности, почему развод и т.д.
На эти вопросы многие ищут ответы, но когда находят не всегда хотят брать ответственность в свои руки и меняться самому. А самое наверное сложное для женщины - это "выключить мозг" и "включить сердце" Перестать "жить из ума", а начать жить "состояниями". На сем разрешите откланяться. Возможно когда нибудь позднее, когда все то, что я узнаю начнет приносить мне 100% результат, я напишу обо всем подробно, а пока - я в процессе детального изучения данной темы.

----------


## Курица

> На сем разрешите откланяться.


На этом тему Татьяны закрываем. То есть читать её можно. Писать-нет.




> Возможно когда нибудь позднее, когда все то, что я узнаю начнет приносить мне 100% результат, я напишу обо всем подробно, а пока - я в процессе детального изучения данной темы.


как только Татьяна будет готова к общению, эту темку откроем вновь.
Или-другую...Это уже как захочет автор. :Meeting:

----------

